# retrieving aol mail deleted on Mac mail



## gwynnepetersen (Feb 25, 2009)

I deleted my inbox in my mac mailbox...it deleted all my AOL e-mails as well. I have tried all the methods for both Mac and AOL to retrieve deleted mail. There is no mail showing in either 'recently deleted' mailboxes...however this mail has not been deleted for more than 24 hours so it should still be there somewhere. In my mail accounts window on Mac the box is checked to say that recently deleted mail should not be deleted for one week. Are my AOL and Mac inboxes hiding somewhere on my computer?


----------



## el shevi (Feb 27, 2009)

gracias....


----------

